# P0014 Camshaft Position Actuator



## atoman (6 mo ago)

Hi, guys!
Can you please help me find a part number for the Camshaft Position Actuator for fixing an error P0014. I can get my head around which part number is this.

Chevrolet Cruze 1,4T LT Hatch 2018

I'm in Europe and no one seems to know how to look for it.


----------



## m.garcia102389 (6 mo ago)

Dorman (Brand)
Alternate/OEM Part Number(s): 12671373, 12701385, 916-520


----------

